# Official Tim Duncan Fan Club



## Spurs™

Ok well I'm going to start a Tim Duncan Fan club and everyone who's a fan is welcomed to join jus reply and I'll put you on it.



*Tim Duncan Fan Club*
1.Spurs
2.Ezealen
3.Cbobbyb
4.TheRoc5 
5.Theolo
6.Pain5155
7.M F F L
8.bootstrenf


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

*Re: Official Spurs Fan Club*

There's already a spurs fan club. It's called the spurs board. You know, what we're in right now. This is totally pointless. If you want to make a fan club, make one for a player.


----------



## Spurs™

*Re: Official Spurs Fan Club*



ezealen said:


> There's already a spurs fan club. It's called the spurs board. You know, what we're in right now. This is totally pointless. If you want to make a fan club, make one for a player.



O ok then I guess I will make a player fan club.

ok i changed it


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

*Re: Official Spurs Fan Club*

We haven't had a tim duncan one since nephets left.

Sign me up.


----------



## CbobbyB

*Re: Official Spurs Fan Club*

I'm in...


----------



## Spurs™

*Re: Official Spurs Fan Club*

Ok you guys are both in


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

*Re: Official Spurs Fan Club*

Yo Roc, can you fix the title of the thread for this guy?


----------



## Spurs™

*Re: Official Spurs Fan Club*

Yes Please! thanks for askin ezealen


----------



## TheRoc5

*Re: Official Spurs Fan Club*

yes please for me


----------



## theolo

*Re: Official Spurs Fan Club*

i would like to join please tacos


----------



## Spurs™

*Re: Official Spurs Fan Club*

You Guys got it!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

*Re: Official Spurs Fan Club*



TheRoc5 said:


> yes please for me


He changed it to the duncan fan club just so you know, and we're wonering if you could edit the title for him.


----------



## Pain5155

*Re: Official Spurs Fan Club*

im in.


----------



## Spurs™

*Re: Official Spurs Fan Club*

Ok you're in


----------



## Saint Baller

*Re: Official Spurs Fan Club*

See sig Player number 5


----------



## Spurs™

*Re: Official Spurs Fan Club*

Lol; you could just say i wanna join lol


----------



## xray

TD for prez? 

How's he on oil prices? :biggrin:


----------

